# Looking for a club to join in Surrey advice welcome



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2017)

I am looking to join a club in the Surrey area.
i live 5 minutes from Junction 6 off the M25.
ideally would like the club to be within a 30 minute drive. 

I have never ever been a member of a golf club, but have played socially on and off for 30 years. Often playing for a couple of months, other things getting in the way and not picking up a club for years.

up to this summer I had played less than six times in the past 10 years. 

Priorities changed this year, make a bit more time for myself, and have got the bug in a different way than ever before. 

Last four or or five months started playing the odd round at various locations in the South East. 
Last three months have an hour lesson every week and try to do an hour at the range as well.

Open to to ideas from anyone with knowledge of being a member or playing regularly locally.


Few ideas I have and a few I have ruled out, but happy to be corrected.


Bletchingley - two mins from home, could walk there. 
Course is ok, can be wet and muddy, greens and bunkers never the best.
clubhouse always seems quite, outside bar staff / catering staff.
whilst on my doorstep probably not ideal.

Walton Heath, easy drive, great pedigree, two courses.
Ruled it out, as having visited I think the fees may e very likely very high. 

Tandridge. Less than 10 minutes drive away. Ben told its a nice course, but a bit unfriendly but fees four times that of some other equally good local clubs. 

Three potentials so far;
Altonwood group. Join the Addington and also be able to play Woldingham, Westerham,Surrey National and Godstone.

Knole Park in Sevenoaks

Woodcote Park Golf club.

Not played any of the 3 potentials yet, but emails expressing an interest in membership sent. 
Hope then to be able to visit, have a look about, play the course etc subject to availability. 


Any any other suggestions advice would be greatly appreciated 

thanks

jon


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 16, 2017)

Cuddington :thup:

Interesting to know what you class as equally good when comparing to Tandridge because heard nothing but good about that place


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cuddington :thup:

Interesting to know what you class as equally good when comparing to Tandridge because heard nothing but good about that place
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for the suggestion, will look at Cuddington.

Re Tandrige, been told the joining fee for someone like myself ( male in his forties) is just over Â£4k and then the yearly fee. Again only what I have been told at this stage nothing from the clubs but Knole, Woodcote etc joining fee nearer to Â£1k.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 16, 2017)

Wilderness, near Seven oaks.

Open qualifying course, was hard to get into unless you knew someone a few years back, but may have changed.

Would happily play the Add or knowle.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 16, 2017)

So much depends on your priorities, and a little bit will depend on which side of J6 you live as well!

What are you looking for?  Weekend competitions, evenings on the course in the summer? Practice facilities/warm up facilities/ spike bar/ bar/ restaurant?   Active social?

You have a huge range to choose from and I would put the following into the suggestions box based on the ones you have looked at above...

Purley Downs and Tyrells Wood


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cuddington :thup:

Interesting to know what you class as equally good when comparing to Tandridge because heard nothing but good about that place
		
Click to expand...

There are two members of Cuddington on here, Blue in Munich and Topftheflop. Lovely course and seems to be a good friendly members club.

Tandridge is now in the GM top 100 courses, and rightfully so. Doesn't surprise me it is expensive to get into. Think you would need to know a member to propose you at Walton Heath.

Always enjoy playing at Tyrells Wood. Not sure on costs there, but their green fees are very reasonable.


----------



## chris3081 (Nov 16, 2017)

I am a member at Tandridge. I can say it is the greatest! Depending on what you consider value it is superb. Ask Blue in Munich, ChrisD and Wookie they all came as my guests last summer and fell in love with the place. 

Plus its literally on your doorstep. 

The membership fees and joining fees are staggered according to age (all on the website). I'm 36 and it was very reasonable for a top 100 club with such great facilities. 

I can assure you the membership are without doubt the most friendly bunch you will have ever met. No one is allowed to ignore new members they have made me feel so welcome. 

Cuddington is great as well - much better than most of the others you mention....thanks 






jobr1850 said:



			I am looking to join a club in the Surrey area.
i live 5 minutes from Junction 6 off the M25.
ideally would like the club to be within a 30 minute drive. 

I have never ever been a member of a golf club, but have played socially on and off for 30 years. Often playing for a couple of months, other things getting in the way and not picking up a club for years.

up to this summer I had played less than six times in the past 10 years. 

Priorities changed this year, make a bit more time for myself, and have got the bug in a different way than ever before. 

Last four or or five months started playing the odd round at various locations in the South East. 
Last three months have an hour lesson every week and try to do an hour at the range as well.

Open to to ideas from anyone with knowledge of being a member or playing regularly locally.


Few ideas I have and a few I have ruled out, but happy to be corrected.


Bletchingley - two mins from home, could walk there. 
Course is ok, can be wet and muddy, greens and bunkers never the best.
clubhouse always seems quite, outside bar staff / catering staff.
whilst on my doorstep probably not ideal.

Walton Heath, easy drive, great pedigree, two courses.
Ruled it out, as having visited I think the fees may e very likely very high. 

Tandridge. Less than 10 minutes drive away. Ben told its a nice course, but a bit unfriendly but fees four times that of some other equally good local clubs. 

Three potentials so far;
Altonwood group. Join the Addington and also be able to play Woldingham, Westerham,Surrey National and Godstone.

Knole Park in Sevenoaks

Woodcote Park Golf club.

Not played any of the 3 potentials yet, but emails expressing an interest in membership sent. 
Hope then to be able to visit, have a look about, play the course etc subject to availability. 


Any any other suggestions advice would be greatly appreciated 

thanks

jon
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 16, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			I am a member at Tandridge.
		
Click to expand...

I really need to get to Tandridge for a game as all your renovation work was done by the same guy who is doing my club. Got an invite from Rob Smith but not got around to arranging a date yet.


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2017)

i'm in Tandridge but not having deep enough pockets to be a member there. drive 20 mins to Hever Castle, if you fancy a knock and a look around one weekend let me know and i'll be happy to host


----------



## chris3081 (Nov 16, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I really need to get to Tandridge for a game as all your renovation work was done by the same guy who is doing my club. Got an invite from Rob Smith but not got around to arranging a date yet.
		
Click to expand...

Be great to play. I play with Rob a lot so just let me know when you fancy it and we can arrange. You thinking soon or spring when itâ€™s in Top nick?


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			Wilderness, near Seven oaks.

Open qualifying course, was hard to get into unless you knew someone a few years back, but may have changed.

Would happily play the Add or knowle.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks will look at Wilderness.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2017)

duncan mackie said:



			So much depends on your priorities, and a little bit will depend on which side of J6 you live as well!

What are you looking for?  Weekend competitions, evenings on the course in the summer? Practice facilities/warm up facilities/ spike bar/ bar/ restaurant?   Active social?

You have a huge range to choose from and I would put the following into the suggestions box based on the ones you have looked at above...

Purley Downs and Tyrells Wood
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestions will look at those two as well.

In terms of priorities, a pleasant course for sure plus everything you listed, hopefully it isn't too much to ask.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2017)

richart said:



			There are two members of Cuddington on here, Blue in Munich and Topftheflop. Lovely course and seems to be a good friendly members club.

Tandridge is now in the GM top 100 courses, and rightfully so. Doesn't surprise me it is expensive to get into. Think you would need to know a member to propose you at Walton Heath.

Always enjoy playing at Tyrells Wood. Not sure on costs there, but their green fees are very reasonable.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			I am a member at Tandridge. I can say it is the greatest! Depending on what you consider value it is superb. Ask Blue in Munich, ChrisD and Wookie they all came as my guests last summer and fell in love with the place. 

Plus its literally on your doorstep. 

The membership fees and joining fees are staggered according to age (all on the website). I'm 36 and it was very reasonable for a top 100 club with such great facilities. 

I can assure you the membership are without doubt the most friendly bunch you will have ever met. No one is allowed to ignore new members they have made me feel so welcome. 

Cuddington is great as well - much better than most of the others you mention....thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hi Chris

Thanks for the reply.
It looks like the two locals gave me duff info on Tandridge and the welcome, so thanks.
Unfortunately I am a bit older than you and the joining fee is over double anywhere else I have looked and in some cases four times higher, which is I thought excessive, I could be wrong, but in comparing others it does appear out of sync.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2017)

Badger said:



			i'm in Tandridge but not having deep enough pockets to be a member there. drive 20 mins to Hever Castle, if you fancy a knock and a look around one weekend let me know and i'll be happy to host
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, thanks very much


----------



## chris3081 (Nov 16, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			Hi Chris

Thanks for the reply.
It looks like the two locals gave me duff info on Tandridge and the welcome, so thanks.
Unfortunately I am a bit older than you and the joining fee is over double anywhere else I have looked and in some cases four times higher, which is I thought excessive, I could be wrong, but in comparing others it does appear out of sync.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough - you get what you pay for I guess. Good luck hunting


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 16, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			Hi Chris

Thanks for the reply.
It looks like the two locals gave me duff info on Tandridge and the welcome, so thanks.
Unfortunately I am a bit older than you and the joining fee is over double anywhere else I have looked and in some cases four times higher, which is I thought excessive, I could be wrong, but in comparing others it does appear out of sync.
		
Click to expand...

Surely when comparing you would look at the standard of the courses - Tanridge appears in the Top 100 - i suspect the others that are lower fees wonâ€™t be so the course/club will be a lower standard. 

Itâ€™s not going to charge a higher entrance fee if the standard isnâ€™t better


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			Fair enough - you get what you pay for I guess. Good luck hunting
		
Click to expand...

Thank you

For me Tandridge want over Â£4k joining fee and then the yearly fee is just over Â£2k - no problem with the Â£2k, its in the ball park of others of between Â£1.5k and Â£2.5k a year.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely when comparing you would look at the standard of the courses - Tanridge appears in the Top 100 - i suspect the others that are lower fees wonâ€™t be so the course/club will be a lower standard. 

Itâ€™s not going to charge a higher entrance fee if the standard isnâ€™t better
		
Click to expand...

 may be wrong as its a month or two since I flicked through the Top 100.
I think Tandridge was 99th or 100? For me to join them tomorrow subject to everything would be Â£6k plus.

The Addington and Knole were either in the list or the next one hundred,but certainly featured.
Both would be more than 50% less to join as opposed to Tandridge.

Tandridge is less than 10 mins from home so makes much more sense, to my mind the cost is out of sync - but I think its worth further investigation.

Thanks again for all the ideas / feedback so far, it really is useful.
I


----------



## jimjoachim (Nov 16, 2017)

The rankings site I tend to use has The Addington ranked higher than Tandridge. 

http://www.top100golfcourses.com/golf-courses/britain-ireland/england/surrey?page=2

I have never played either but have a friend that is a member of The Addington and really loves it. 
He plays quite regularly with Mark Butcher and think there are a lot of other cricketers plays there.


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			may be wrong as its a month or two since I flicked through the Top 100.
I think Tandridge was 99th or 100? For me to join them tomorrow subject to everything would be Â£6k plus.

The Addington and Knole were either in the list or the next one hundred,but certainly featured.
Both would be more than 50% less to join as opposed to Tandridge.

Tandridge is less than 10 mins from home so makes much more sense, to my mind the cost is out of sync - but I think its worth further investigation.

Thanks again for all the ideas / feedback so far, it really is useful.
I
		
Click to expand...

I know some clubs let you pay the joining fee over a number of years. Might be worth looking at for Tandridge ? It is a lovely course, great clubhouse, and even has its own pudding !! Personally I would go for a course that is nearby, as you almost certainly get more use out of it. Great in the summer for popping up and getting a few holes in the evening.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 16, 2017)

richart said:



			I know some clubs let you pay the joining fee over a number of years. Might be worth looking at for Tandridge ? It is a lovely course, great clubhouse, and even has its own pudding !! Personally I would go for a course that is nearby, as you almost certainly get more use out of it. Great in the summer for popping up and getting a few holes in the evening.
		
Click to expand...

I played Tandridge a couple of times last year and would happily play every game I ever had left to play in my life, there


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I played Tandridge a couple of times last year and would happily play every game I ever had left to play in my life, there
		
Click to expand...

Well if they let you play there, it can't be that great a club.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 16, 2017)

richart said:



			Well if they let you play there, it can't be that great a club.

Click to expand...

I used your name &#129315;


----------



## DRW (Nov 16, 2017)

richart said:



			Personally I would go for a course that is nearby, as you almost certainly get more use out of it. Great in the summer for popping up and getting a few holes in the evening.
		
Click to expand...

Pains me to agree with Richart  I would look at a course that is nearby. I used to travel about an hour to courses in Essex and would not do that again for my regular course, however good it was. My course(not top 100 or even probably top 5000), is a few minutes down the road and we now pop down there and play x holes in the evening and so on but we do really like the course and setup there.

If you are just joining a club for the first time and only really just getting into golf, and not 100% sure on the course I would not recommend a big joining fee course, as it could be a costly mistake(yeah I got one club I joined wrong and only stayed one year).

Hope you manage to find a course that works for you financially and location/playing wise.:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 16, 2017)

jimjoachim said:



			The rankings site I tend to use has The Addington ranked higher than Tandridge. 

http://www.top100golfcourses.com/golf-courses/britain-ireland/england/surrey?page=2

I have never played either but have a friend that is a member of The Addington and really loves it. 
He plays quite regularly with Mark Butcher and think there are a lot of other cricketers plays there.
		
Click to expand...

I always take that website with a pinch of salt. Their rankings are based on all user reviews. I've read ones that have been submitted by high handicappers who clearly struggled on the course so then they slag it off. Better off sticking to rankings compiled by people with a bit more experience.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 16, 2017)

Haven't played Tandridge so can't compare it to the Add which I have.

It's a cracking course with some superb holes , only the first was one I thought was a bit below the rest.

You also get access to the others which is a plus.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2017)

Lots to be said about accessibility especially for those summer evening rounds. Nothing more frustrating than getting out of work and then sitting in traffic for ages trying to get to the course in time to get a round it. Of course ultimately it comes to cost and I looked at their prices earlier. Very expensive, too much so for my pocket and while I concede you get what you pay for, I couldn't justify that amount of cash each year


----------



## C&R (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm a member of the addington.no joining fee   2.5k for a seven day membership   You will have the course to yourself any day after 12. I think there is less than 200 members. Doing a lot of work at the moment with the trees on some of the holes.  I highly recommend it&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## jimjoachim (Nov 16, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I always take that website with a pinch of salt. Their rankings are based on all user reviews. I've read ones that have been submitted by high handicappers who clearly struggled on the course so then they slag it off. Better off sticking to rankings compiled by people with a bit more experience.
		
Click to expand...

I think that can be said for their rating system but not their rankings. Having said that I'm sure none of the rankings are perfect. Any rankings that has RCD outside its top 2 cant be trusted


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2017)

jimjoachim said:



			The rankings site I tend to use has The Addington ranked higher than Tandridge. 

http://www.top100golfcourses.com/golf-courses/britain-ireland/england/surrey?page=2

I have never played either but have a friend that is a member of The Addington and really loves it. 
He plays quite regularly with Mark Butcher and think there are a lot of other cricketers plays there.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks very much


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2017)

richart said:



			I know some clubs let you pay the joining fee over a number of years. Might be worth looking at for Tandridge ? It is a lovely course, great clubhouse, and even has its own pudding !! Personally I would go for a course that is nearby, as you almost certainly get more use out of it. Great in the summer for popping up and getting a few holes in the evening.
		
Click to expand...


I think the the point of it being on my doorstep is far more valid than I had thought before this thread. 

Think i I need to make some more inquiries re the joining fee and get over this mental block of its a rip off in comparison to elsewhere. 
From the feedback on here it sounds absolutely ideal


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I played Tandridge a couple of times last year and would happily play every game I ever had left to play in my life, there
		
Click to expand...

Lol, that good?


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Pains me to agree with Richart  I would look at a course that is nearby. I used to travel about an hour to courses in Essex and would not do that again for my regular course, however good it was. My course(not top 100 or even probably top 5000), is a few minutes down the road and we now pop down there and play x holes in the evening and so on but we do really like the course and setup there.

If you are just joining a club for the first time and only really just getting into golf, and not 100% sure on the course I would not recommend a big joining fee course, as it could be a costly mistake(yeah I got one club I joined wrong and only stayed one year).

Hope you manage to find a course that works for you financially and location/playing wise.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


thanks, that is my fear with such a large initial outlay in comparison to others.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			Haven't played Tandridge so can't compare it to the Add which I have.

It's a cracking course with some superb holes , only the first was one I thought was a bit below the rest.

You also get access to the others which is a plus.
		
Click to expand...

The guy from Addington has invited me up for a chat and a look round so will take him up on that

thanks for the reply


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2017)

C&R said:



			I'm a member of the addington.no joining fee   2.5k for a seven day membership   You will have the course to yourself any day after 12. I think there is less than 200 members. Doing a lot of work at the moment with the trees on some of the holes.  I highly recommend it&#62541;&#62459;
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, hopefully going up to meet Rob


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 16, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely when comparing you would look at the standard of the courses - Tanridge appears in the Top 100 - i suspect the others that are lower fees wonâ€™t be so the course/club will be a lower standard. 

Itâ€™s not going to charge a higher entrance fee if the standard isnâ€™t better
		
Click to expand...

Dunno, West Lancs charges a bigger joining fee and annual green fess than Hillside and S and A.

I think they cash in on people not being to get in the other two.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 17, 2017)

Bit of an update. 

Ruled out Woodcote. 

Leaves three. 
Knole Park - friend played it this morning said it was stunning, greens very good etc

Tandridge 

The Addington and itâ€™s other group courses. 

Spoken to the secretary or the assistant of all three and in the process of arranging an informal meeting and look around at all three.  

Also got got a few PMâ€™s from on here to follow up - so thanks everyone for the help so far.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 17, 2017)

What a great shortlist


----------



## User2021 (Nov 17, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			What a great shortlist
		
Click to expand...


Surrey is a bit spoilt


----------



## Parky24 (Nov 17, 2017)

Wish they would abolish the top 100 rankings it gives the secretarys of these clubs the justification to ramp up joining fees and yearly subs because of it being a top 100 course. It does not benefit the members in any way of these courses other than making others less fortunate than them feel like crap about their so called inferior course.......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2017)

As one of the Cuddington members mentioned in the thread, I can thoroughly recommend it as a great members club, with a very good course which Simon and his team always present in fine condition; I have never had a guest me anything less than very complimentary about it.  It is not a top 100 course but I think it could contend for the next 100; drive4show could give a less biased opinion on its merits, although his judgement may be clouded after his partner failed to turn up in his match against Slasher & I.....   I'd be happy to show you round if you are interested, but from what I've read in your OP, I'd recommend that you don't join Cuddington.........



richart said:



			I know some clubs let you pay the joining fee over a number of years. Might be worth looking at for Tandridge ? It is a lovely course, great clubhouse, and even has its own pudding !! *Personally I would go for a course that is nearby, as you almost certainly get more use out of it. Great in the summer for popping up and getting a few holes in the evening.*

Click to expand...




DarrenWilliams said:



*Pains me to agree with Richart  I would look at a course that is nearby. *I used to travel about an hour to courses in Essex and would not do that again for my regular course, however good it was. My course(not top 100 or even probably top 5000), is a few minutes down the road and we now pop down there and play x holes in the evening and so on but we do really like the course and setup there.

If you are just joining a club for the first time and only really just getting into golf, and not 100% sure on the course I would not recommend a big joining fee course, as it could be a costly mistake(yeah I got one club I joined wrong and only stayed one year).

Hope you manage to find a course that works for you financially and location/playing wise.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I live about 10 minutes from Cuddington.  I was once a member at The Woldingham/Duke's Dene via a corporate membership, which from your description I'd guess is probably about 10 minutes from you.  That corporate membership was the biggest waste of time going because time you added the journey each way it took an entire day for a round, 9 holes wasn't even viable option.  And I fear that would be the same for you with Cuddington; you would struggle with the travel and that you would come to resent and regret your decision.  I cannot agree enough that easy access to the course is the prime factor you should look at when considering where to join.  I fully understand your concerns regarding the joining fee, but how much of the 2k difference between Cuddington & Tandridge would you squander over the years in time & petrol getting there?



chrisd said:



			I played Tandridge a couple of times last year and would happily play every game I ever had left to play in my life, there
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't necessarily argue too much with that statement.  As much as I love Cuddington, if I was equidistant between Cuddington and Tandridge it would be a very close call.........

Good luck with your application to join Tandridge, don't forget to invite us over when you're in.......


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2017)

Parky24 said:



			Wish they would abolish the top 100 rankings it gives the secretarys of these clubs the justification to ramp up joining fees and yearly subs because of it being a top 100 course. It does not benefit the members in any way of these courses other than making others less fortunate than them feel like crap about their so called inferior course.......
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't being a top 100 course encourage more golfers to join, more societies to play there, and so increase revenue. This in turn would help to provide funds for reinvestment into the course and facilities, and benefit all the members.

Just a thought.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 18, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			As one of the Cuddington members mentioned in the thread, I can thoroughly recommend it as a great members club, with a very good course which Simon and his team always present in fine condition; I have never had a guest me anything less than very complimentary about it.  It is not a top 100 course but I think it could contend for the next 100; drive4show could give a less biased opinion on its merits, although his judgement may be clouded after his partner failed to turn up in his match against Slasher & I.....   I'd be happy to show you round if you are interested, but from what I've read in your OP, I'd recommend that you don't join Cuddington.........





I live about 10 minutes from Cuddington.  I was once a member at The Woldingham/Duke's Dene via a corporate membership, which from your description I'd guess is probably about 10 minutes from you.  That corporate membership was the biggest waste of time going because time you added the journey each way it took an entire day for a round, 9 holes wasn't even viable option.  And I fear that would be the same for you with Cuddington; you would struggle with the travel and that you would come to resent and regret your decision.  I cannot agree enough that easy access to the course is the prime factor you should look at when considering where to join.  I fully understand your concerns regarding the joining fee, but how much of the 2k difference between Cuddington & Tandridge would you squander over the years in time & petrol getting there?



I wouldn't necessarily argue too much with that statement.  As much as I love Cuddington, if I was equidistant between Cuddington and Tandridge it would be a very close call.........

Good luck with your application to join Tandridge, don't forget to invite us over when you're in.......  

Click to expand...


I looked at Cuddington but ruled it out like Woodcote due to location.
Miles wise neither are very far away, traffic is another story all together.

I live in Bletchingley but work in Essex, Tandridge is 5 mins from home, or Knole 20 mins but if I sneak off early one summers afternoon its on route home.

For the above reasons its why The Addington is at this moment probably third on the list, cheapest of the three, closer than Knole but again a crap slow journey.

Of course anyone is welcome down for a game once I find somewhere


----------



## User2021 (Nov 18, 2017)

richart said:



			Wouldn't being a top 100 course encourage more golfers to join, more societies to play there, and so increase revenue. This in turn would help to provide funds for reinvestment into the course and facilities, and benefit all the members.

Just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with Rich in my limited experience the better courses are all in a ball park re annual subscriptions, the joining fee for me at Tandridge is very high in comparision to others, but to my mind that is because they want to attract younger members where possible, take 15 or 20 years off me and it is about a quarter of the price


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 18, 2017)

Addington is lovely but if it came to it don't let the fact you get 3 other courses included sway you. Westerham is nice enough but Surrey Nat and Woldingham are boring as hell and you'd play them once and not return, especially as Addington is leagues above.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 18, 2017)

Parky24 said:



			Wish they would abolish the top 100 rankings it gives the secretarys of these clubs the justification to ramp up joining fees and yearly subs because of it being a top 100 course. It does not benefit the members in any way of these courses other than making others less fortunate than them feel like crap about their so called inferior course.......
		
Click to expand...

A good course will charge the appropriate fees regardless but the rankings help clubs and visitors justify the costs.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 18, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			I live in Bletchingley but work in Essex, Tandridge is 5 mins from home, or Knole 20 mins but if I sneak off early one summers afternoon its on route home.

For the above reasons its why The Addington is at this moment probably third on the list, cheapest of the three, closer than Knole but again a crap slow journey.
		
Click to expand...

I was trying to work out why Knole was still in there...this explains it a little better. It's not a good (reliable) trip, but you would appear to be well versed in that.

I was all set to join Knole when I retired, but decided at the last moment to join elsewhere (played it in an event for the first time and joined the next day) which has given me what I wanted for the last 9 years (and looks like doing to for the foreseeable future. 

There is a wide range of clubs I the area, you just need to be clear about what you want from the club, and course, 

One other to consider is North Downs;  easy journey and a great bunch of guys with a well maintained course that can have some challenging greens!  Downside is the the course is on the shorter side but i think its underrated and represents excellent value with some of its current deals.  Other downside might be the company and excellent bar might lead to a large taxi bill!


----------



## User2021 (Nov 18, 2017)

duncan mackie said:



			I was trying to work out why Knole was still in there...this explains it a little better. It's not a good (reliable) trip, but you would appear to be well versed in that.

I was all set to join Knole when I retired, but decided at the last moment to join elsewhere (played it in an event for the first time and joined the next day) which has given me what I wanted for the last 9 years (and looks like doing to for the foreseeable future. 

There is a wide range of clubs I the area, you just need to be clear about what you want from the club, and course, 

One other to consider is North Downs;  easy journey and a great bunch of guys with a well maintained course that can have some challenging greens!  Downside is the the course is on the shorter side but i think its underrated and represents excellent value with some of its current deals.  Other downside might be the company and excellent bar might lead to a large taxi bill!
		
Click to expand...


Can an I ask where you did join Duncan?

sevenoaks is one junction down the M25 from home, also have the A25 and a few lanes etc - so even worst case I think itâ€™s in that 30minute travel buffer that I would like. 
And I canâ€™t say that re Woodcote and Cuddington, possibly pushing it with The Addington.  

Will have a look at North Downs, thanks.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 18, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			Can an I ask where you did join Duncan?

sevenoaks is one junction down the M25 from home, also have the A25 and a few lanes etc - so even worst case I think itâ€™s in that 30minute travel buffer that I would like. 
And I canâ€™t say that re Woodcote and Cuddington, possibly pushing it with The Addington.  

Will have a look at North Downs, thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Lol I know the geography only too well - m25 wasn't built when I started driving back and forward between Surrey and Sevenoaks!

I joined Hever because I have had a lot of back surgery and various other things that lead me to want to warm up before I start, and I was also joining with the wish to quickly and easily meet up with others (active roll ups, online competition booking that doesn't permit group booking). Critically I also fell in love with the course...

Of the courses you havenreferenced I personally prefer the Addington, but completely accept the travel issues for you (it's a pain for me too!). Tandridge is a better option for that in spades!


----------



## chris3081 (Nov 22, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I played Tandridge a couple of times last year and would happily play every game I ever had left to play in my life, there
		
Click to expand...

Can't wait for the next game there! We need to pencil it in - the greens are superb at the moment


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			Can't wait for the next game there! We need to pencil it in - the greens are superb at the moment
		
Click to expand...

And the Sunday lunch................ 

(I'm nothing if not subtle.......  )


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			Can't wait for the next game there! We need to pencil it in - the greens are superb at the moment
		
Click to expand...

I'll see you tomorrow  8am in the car park &#128513;


----------



## User2021 (Nov 22, 2017)

Went to the Addington for a tour etc today.
Only 3 people on the course
Two in the clubhouse
All very strange.

Course from being shown around on a buggy was looking superb, looks a great golf course.
Would have huge concerns re the membership numbers, social side, Pro shop was closed at 1pm, clubhouse is very old and dated etc etc - although I was told they are planning an 18 month knock down and build new.
Poor practice facilities

Went to Knole Park afterwards.
Lovely club
Super friendly
Again course was stunning and hundreds of roaming deer.
Super practice facilities
Lovely pro shop
Very busy

Got an appointment at Tandridge next week.


----------



## chris3081 (Nov 22, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			And the Sunday lunch................ 

(I'm nothing if not subtle.......  )
		
Click to expand...

Just sent you a text. Diaries out &#128512;


----------



## chris3081 (Nov 22, 2017)

Sorry Chris - You will have to wait a few weeks longer


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 23, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I'll see you tomorrow  8am in the car park &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

You dont seem to be here....am I in the wrong car park?


----------



## C&R (Nov 23, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			Went to the Addington for a tour etc today.
Only 3 people on the course
Two in the clubhouse
All very strange.

Course from being shown around on a buggy was looking superb, looks a great golf course.
Would have huge concerns re the membership numbers, social side, Pro shop was closed at 1pm, clubhouse is very old and dated etc etc - although I was told they are planning an 18 month knock down and build new.
Poor practice facilities

Went to Knole Park afterwards.
Lovely club
Super friendly
Again course was stunning and hundreds of roaming deer.
Super practice facilities
Lovely pro shop
Very busy

Got an appointment at Tandridge next week.
		
Click to expand...

Hi.  Glad you went to the addington.  I told you it was quite in the week &#129315;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2017)

C&R said:



			Hi.  Glad you went to the addington.  I told you it was quite in the week &#129315;
		
Click to expand...

There's quiet and there's QUIET. Reminds me of Lydd on a Saturday with a comp on and only a handful of cars in the car park at 7.00 and we were four of them.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 23, 2017)

C&R said:



			Hi.  Glad you went to the addington.  I told you it was quite in the week &#34253;
		
Click to expand...

It was like a haunted house inside and no better outside.

Don't take this the wrong way but it was if the whole place was stuck in a time warp and was waiting for the fat lady to sing and she was taking her last sip of water before starting.
I found it totally bizarre.

Is it much busier at weekends?

I assume there isn't much of a social side to the club?


----------



## TreeSeeker (Nov 23, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			It was like a haunted house inside and no better outside.

Don't take this the wrong way but it was if the whole place was stuck in a time warp and was waiting for the fat lady to sing and she was taking her last sip of water before starting.
I found it totally bizarre.

Is it much busier at weekends?

I assume there isn't much of a social side to the club?
		
Click to expand...

I've played it twice, first time during the day on the week, saw only a few other people, never had to wait to tee off or had anyone following me so that was nice. The second time I played on a sunny day, on the weekend around midday, it was busy but not crowded.


----------

